# Sig P220 Carry Elite: What's that orange thingy?



## earl616

I just picked up a SIG P220 Carry Elite and in the box, there was an orange plastic thingy (sorry i don't have a picture ..it's about 2" long); do any of you guys out there have a clue of what this might be for?...Thanks.


----------



## BigMack

I think your looking at a safety plug that does not allow the slide to close and fills the chamber so as not to allow a loaded gun to leave the factory/gun shop.


----------



## bruce333

> I think your looking at a safety plug that does not allow the slide to close and fills the chamber


more commonly called a "chamber flag", because of the piece that sticks out when inserted in to the chamber.


----------



## earl616

Thanks BigMack and Bruce333--- really appreciate you guys getting back to me. I only have one other autoloader (Smith 3904), and that one was used. Man, i can't wait to get this one out to the range.
Thanks again, and a good holiday season to you and yours.


----------



## BigMack

Enjoy and let us know how it shoots!


----------



## Lateck

earl616 said:


> there was an orange plastic thingy (sorry i don't have a picture ..it's about 2" long); do any of you guys out there have a clue of what this might be for?.


Thanks for asking...... 
I did not know eather....... :anim_lol:

Lateck,


----------



## earl616

just got back from the range with my new P220 ...i can't believe how easy to shoot and how accurate this baby is... the recoil (what there is of it) is actually enjoyable -- i have a couple of .357 mag revolvers and the p220 is a lot nicer to shoot. The only down side is : now i'm looking to spend more money on another SIG --- any suggestions? ...the P229?


----------



## jason-hart

some ranges actually require you to put a breech flag in your handgun when bringing it into the facility. A bit weird to me but its their rules.


----------

